# Calder Reservoir



## kjox21 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey All!

I'm planning on doing a trip out to Calder Reservoir to do some fishing at the end of the month for a few days. I've tried to find old posts about good flies/patterns to use and I haven't found much. If anyone would be willing to shed some light on that lake I'd really appreciate it. I'll probably be there April 25th-27th camping. Thanks!


----------



## jimmy_hat (Feb 8, 2014)

Chironomids and buggers.


----------

